# what yield can I expect on these cpu's?



## archeonist (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I have here a collection of cpu's I collected during a year. I was wondering what yield I can expect on these. Is 0,1g/cpu a good estimate? There are over 130 cpu's in total so I would expect 13g of Au. I ran cpu's before but never did the very high yield ones like the Pentium gold cap.
So am I high, low or good on my expectations about the yield?


----------



## micronationcreation (Jul 6, 2014)

Your estimate is low, less than half i would say.

Nice collection by the way.


----------



## solar_plasma (Jul 7, 2014)

There are a lot of those newer AMD ceramics without any lid and top. I never ran them by myself, but they seem to be lower than 0,1g. I would have come to the same estimation. It would be a valuable information, if you could process them as a separate batch and tell us, how much those AMD's yielded.


----------



## archeonist (Jul 7, 2014)

solar_plasma said:


> There are a lot of those newer AMD ceramics without any lid and top. I never ran them by myself, but they seem to be lower than 0,1g. I would have come to the same estimation. It would be a valuable information, if you could process them as a separate batch and tell us, how much those AMD's yielded.



I will process them in a seperate batch, my expectaions on those AMD's are also below 0,1g. Thanks for the response!


----------



## archeonist (Jul 7, 2014)

micronationcreation said:


> Your estimate is low, less than half i would say.
> 
> Nice collection by the way.



Well, I guess, based on your comment and the comment by solar_plasma, I can at least expect 13g of Au. Thanks for your comment!


----------



## samuel-a (Jul 7, 2014)

I'd say you can expect 30-35g.


----------



## archeonist (Jul 7, 2014)

samuel-a said:


> I'd say you can expect 30-35g.



uhhh you uhh... What?! :shock: Samuel, you make me smile 8) I have no experience refining high yield cpu's, only low yield like fiber and some ceramic pentium 2's, but 30-35g is shocking (in a positive way). Well in the weeks ahead I will refine them. I will let you know what I really pulled out of them.
Thanks for the comment samuel!


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 8, 2014)

I don't usually disagree with anything Sam says but I think he's being a bit optimistic with his 30-35g here. Quite a lot of those chips are well under 0.1g so to make up for that you'd have to have a lot of other seriously high yielding chips to balance it out. 

Jon


----------



## necromancer (Jul 9, 2014)

my guess is closer to 10 - 15 g

if i win the prize i would like it donated to the forum


----------



## samuel-a (Jul 22, 2014)

archeonist,

Don't forget to let us know what you come up with. 8)


----------



## Sucho (Jul 22, 2014)

hello!

my guess is 12 grams :roll: 

waiting for results


----------



## AUH-R (Jul 27, 2014)

15grams, good luck.


----------



## justinhcase (Jul 27, 2014)

I am going to go a bit Paul Daniels here.
I will say 10g ,Not a lot but I like it. :lol:


----------



## FujiGoldOne (Jul 28, 2014)

I do not refine myself,just scrap but with my limited knowledge if you get under anywhere under 20 grams with that many older cpu´s that have goldlids i would be suprised.

But my guess will be the least accurate from a refiners view


----------

